# What to do ? Need Help picking.......



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay looking a getting a E8500 but IDK if I should get a New Motherboard or Wait 

Also looking to get more out of my X3350 aka Q9450

This is going to be my 24/7 Rig and Benching Rig 

Also would like to order it today so all the help we'll be appreciated 

1. E8500  & Asus P5B Deluxe (Vdroop Pencil Mod) [Vcore, Vmch & Vdimm Hard Mod] Already Own

2. E8500 & ASUS Maximus II Formula 

3. E8500 & Open Box: ASUS Maximus II Formula 

4. E8500 & ASUS P5Q Premium 

5. E8500 & ASUS P5Q Deluxe 

6. E8500 & Open Box: ASUS P5Q Deluxe 

7. E8500 & ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA

8. E8500 & Open Box: ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA 

9. E8500 & ASUS P5E Deluxe

10. E8500 & Open Box: ASUS P5E Deluxe 

11. Wait for i7 but then I would need DDR3 & Motherboard & New CPU block unless they come out with new bracket to use with my D-TEC


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2008)

Perhaps, just get the E8500 1st and see how it works on your board?  For benching (3d06) does a Q at 3.6 equal a dual at around 4.4ghz?


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Perhaps, just get the E8500 1st and see how it works on your board?  For benching (3d06) does a Q at 3.6 equal a dual at around 4.4ghz?



yeah I know in 06 but I want to get the most in hwbot and 3.8GHz is nothing vs a Dual in the other test


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 20, 2008)

Rampage formula + e8500. Got mine to 4 ghz just by increasing voltage by .125.


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Rampage formula + e8500. Got mine to 4 ghz just by increasing voltage by .125.



im looking for more then 4GHz more like 4.5+GHz for benching and also to see if it well OC my Q more


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2008)

I love my rampage formula too, though my DK P35 Oc's my quad better.  Idk, I'd go with the Maximus II for the pure sexiness factor, plus I'm pretty sure it can clock the hell out of anything!


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 20, 2008)

DOM said:


> im looking for more then 4GHz more like 4.5+GHz for benching and also to see if it well OC my Q more



Eventually I will get mines to 5 GHz. Just wait and see.


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> I love my rampage formula too, though my DK P35 Oc's my quad better.  Idk, I'd go with the Maximus II for the pure sexiness factor, plus I'm pretty sure it can clock the hell out of anything!


yeah I like that one to what about the OPEN BOX I would save like $84


spearman914 said:


> Eventually I will get mines to 5 GHz. Just wait and see.


whats yours E0 or C0 ?


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 20, 2008)

E0


----------



## _jM (Oct 20, 2008)

Im building  a new rig with the E8500 paired with the ASUS Maximus II Formula board , But I see that Intel is releasing there new E7400 2.80  1066 fsb with a 10.5x multi. So im thinking that I should go that route and save money and get a higher overclock out of that cpu compared to the E8500.

If you read my system specs  << to see what im currently  running.. Im still on a ABIT AS8-V P4 board I have A Intel Pentium 4 3ghz @ 4.337 running a FSB of 276 (1013) with a CPU/RAM ratio @ 1:1 with my volts at 4.87 =O

Im upgrading cause this is my wifes pc now (she plays that  "myspace" game)  and i want to get some newer hardware. But damn this board is and always has been ROCK SOLID for an ABIT ... I wish ABIT was still in the game with the P45 chips and X48 chips. I would sooo buy one if it were true.


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

_jM said:


> Im building  a new rig with the E8500 paired with the ASUS Maximus II Formula board , But I see that Intel is releasing there new E7400 2.80  1066 fsb with a 10.5x multi. So im thinking that I should go that route and save money and get a higher overclock out of that cpu compared to the E8500.



you wont get as high oc vs the E8500 and you more then likely need more volts to get what you get with a higher end cpu at the same clock


----------



## _jM (Oct 20, 2008)

DOM said:


> you wont get as high oc vs the E8500 and you more then likely need more volts to get what you get with a higher end cpu at the same clock



I was thinking that after i posted.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2008)

[Fanboyism] Buy a DFI [/Fanboyism]. Seriously tho DOM no P5Q3? not looking to take that leap yet?


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> [Fanboyism] Buy a DFI [/Fanboyism]. Seriously tho DOM no P5Q3? not looking to take that leap yet?



well DDR3 doesnt look that good since you need more volts to get 2000Mhz and the i7 have cpu and mem on the same volts and there going to be more DDR3 when i7 comes out cuz of that 

I like ASUS


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 20, 2008)

DOM said:


> well DDR3 doesnt look that good since you need more volts to get 2000Mhz and the i7 have cpu and mem on the same volts and there going to be more DDR3 when i7 comes out cuz of that
> 
> I like ASUS



2000 MHz is quite easy on 7-7-7-20 if you know how to overclock right. Maybe............


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2008)

DOM said:


> well DDR3 doesnt look that good since you need more volts to get 2000Mhz and the i7 have cpu and mem on the same volts and there going to be more DDR3 when i7 comes out cuz of that
> 
> I like ASUS



Makes alot of sence to wait out for lower voltage, higher speed DDR3...never really even thought about it like that.


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

150 members online and no one wants to help 

cuz im trying to get a E0 from newegg but they say they got the latest stuff and cant guarantee I would get one


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 20, 2008)

DOM said:


> 150 members online and no one wants to help
> 
> cuz im trying to get a E0 from newegg but they say they got the latest stuff and cant guarantee I would get one



What are you talking about?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2008)

honestly I would say M2F and let the P45 goodness roll out, not to mention it is damn sexy for a *cough* ASUS.

Also not Open Box....there is too much to miss out on, if you get just the board, you have no sound.


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> What are you talking about?


 on which part 



sneekypeet said:


> honestly I would say M2F and let the P45 goodness roll out, not to mention it is damn sexy for a *cough* ASUS.
> 
> Also not Open Box....there is too much to miss out on, if you get just the board, you have no sound.


oh that suck LOL but its $84 more from the open box


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2008)

well if you do have to get a soundcard there goes the savings....then again thats the gamble you are taking!


----------



## _jM (Oct 20, 2008)

But if you bought a sound card to go with it.. you would be better off caues that sc that comes with the M2F is shit from all the reviews I've read.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd say never get open box... if you do go open, don't go Asus.. IT was nothing but a hassle and a half.. I now have a Striker II board that is just a heavy paper weight... Lol... I say grab that MF2... One of the best on the list..


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

cuz whats the chance im going to get a E0 from newegg ?


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2008)

so has anyone ordered a E8500 from newegg lately ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2008)

DOM said:


> so has anyone ordered a E8500 from newegg lately ?



I say PM fits or nflesher and see if they have any help....I heard a few stores took stock of some E0's but with the egg you'd never know till you got it!


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> so has anyone ordered a E8500 from newegg lately ?



I did; last week. Chance of E0 is 50-50 correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## DOM (Oct 21, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> I did; last week. Chance of E0 is 50-50 correct me if i'm wrong.



yeah theres only E0 and C0 


well idk about the $460 price tage LOL just got a $25 credit from newegg  so it still seem a bit much so im going to wait till wed. to see what im going to get the E8500 for sure but going to try this other place that well check if it is sSpec Number SLB9K and even batch#


----------



## Chewy (Oct 21, 2008)

I think you should wait for i7 if you want to keep on top. the maximus looks tasty though.


----------



## DOM (Oct 21, 2008)

well im thinking the Maximus II Formula but it it worth the $75 over the P5Q Deluxe it does have 16-Phase power  well time for bed, would like to order it today so all the help we'll be appreciated


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay found me a E8500 E0 now the Motherboard


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry im a bit late but i think you should get the pq5 deluxe because of the 3 pcie slots and p45 chipset. the board is excellent for extremely high FSB OCs. it has a full feature set that not many other boards can offer.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sorry im a bit late but i think you should get the pq5 deluxe because of the 3 pcie slots and p45 chipset. the board is excellent for extremely high FSB OCs. it has a full feature set that not many other boards can offer.



I like the Max cuz it has to where you can take off the NB and put it on water not like the pq5 deluxe but idk 

Got me a E8500 Q822A537 Pack Date 8/7/07


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

i run up to 1.7v on the NB with just a simple fan. no need to watercool the NB.

the maximus is limited to only 2 pcie slots. for some reason thats a big deal to me. thats also why i havent gotten a rampage extreme.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2008)

cuz wut does the max have thats it 75 bucks more the nice cooling


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2008)

E8500 Q822A537 Pack Date 8/7/07  well be here friday


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok..... nvm... get a X480 board. 16x makes a big difference.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok..... nvm... get a X480 board. 16x makes a big difference.



your killing me LOL i thought it did make much diff 

P5E64 WS Evolution change your mind


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

OMFG YES!!!!!!!!!

look at my new vantage scores. i'll get 28k for sure


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2008)

but your using the GTS and 4850 ?

can you try just the 2x HD4870x2 on both mobos 

cuz i got the cpu some where else so mobo still undecited


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

my score on the p45 always seemed low and i was dissapointed. 

on the x48 i have the 2 4870x2s in the 16x pci-e 2.0 slots and it is alot faster. more than noticable for sure.

i could NOT run 2 4870x2s + 8800gts on the p45 because of the way the board is setup. its not the physical setup but more the electrical setup. 

on the x48 it WORKS! physx runs like mad.

i think the P5E64 WS Evolution is the best board i've had yet. i LOVE asus.


----------



## Eternal (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with Fits. The P5Q- Deluxe is a beast of a board. Hence why im buying it. *I swear im not biased*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

???????

i just said the x48 is better


----------



## _jM (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ???????
> 
> i just said the x48 is better



He's right, the X48 is far better. I was going to go with the M2F with my new build. But my friend got the Rampage Formula in monday and i had a chance to compare it with my uncle's M2F and the X48 beats it hands down.  It overclocks better than the P45 and the performance is bar-none in gaming and in benching. We used the same Sapphire 4870 1gb Toxic in both set-ups and it made me a believer along with my uncle. He has already sent the board back and is waiting on his Rampage Formula to get here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

P45 has a higher FSB but x48 has the dual 16x slots for the big cards. if your using smaller cards or just a single card then get the p45 for sure but if you want crossfire performance then go with the x48


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA OR P5E Deluxe


I know the P5E Deluxe is ASUS 3rd Generation *8 Phase *Power Design by the link what about the Rampage Formula 

Well it still OC the X3350 aka Q9450 more then 480fsb looking to get over 4GHz 500fsb on it on the new mobo 

I know the ASUS P5Q Deluxe has ASUS True 16-Phase Power Design idk why they didnt do it on the Rampage Formula  :shadedshu

why cant they make one badass motherboard


----------



## trt740 (Oct 23, 2008)

E8500 & ASUS Maximus II Formula  or e8400 E0,  E0 is the key here and newegg is shipping E8500 E0'S. The P45 Maximus formula is the best overclocker of the bunch.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)

x48.... thats all i can say. you wont know what im talking about till you get one. i cant explain it.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> x48.... thats all i can say. you wont know what im talking about till you get one. i cant explain it.



I have one and the P45 is better unless you crossfire but thats been covered here already.


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> E8500 & ASUS Maximus II Formula  or e8400 E0,  E0 is the key here and newegg is shipping E8500 E0'S. The P45 Maximus formula is the best overclocker of the bunch.


yeah already got my E8500 payed lil more but its Q822A537 Pack Date 8/7/07  and the 22week been ocing good



fitseries3 said:


> x48.... thats all i can say. you wont know what im talking about till you get one. i cant explain it.


well idk if i'll use CF but then im not sure 




 why cant i get them all  damn bills


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)

i have them all ...... but now im broke


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

im broke and i got nothing


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

Intel P45 Vs. X48 Crossfire Performance


http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1472/1/intel_p45_vs_x48_crossfire_performance/index.html

plz make it stop LOL this just makes it harder to pick 

but in games the X48 shines


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

hey fit can you run that QX or Q on the x8 multi and she which gets more fsb P45 or X48


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)

the qx likes higher multi's but yes both p45 and x48 can do at least 600FSB if not plenty more. p45 can go a tad further than x48.


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

I know it likes more but mines only at X8 thats why i wanted to see what you can get with both if you can try it with a Q cuz mines at 480 and want to see which one to pick cuz if the X48 is not that much lower the n the P45 I'll get the X48


----------

